# ما هي اسباب عطل oil pump



## العكر (1 يونيو 2011)

ماهي اسباب العطل مع شرحها


----------



## en.ahmed saber (2 يونيو 2011)

thanks


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (3 يونيو 2011)

ماذا تقصد باسباب العطل ؟

معذره لم اقرا الموضوع جيدا ولكني فهمت انك تسال عن اعطال طلمبه الزيت ولك مني كل الشكر والإحترام


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (3 يونيو 2011)

*أعطال مضخة التزييت الترسية :*
*يكون الاستهلاك في المضخة الترسية في الاماكن التالية:*
*- **بين أسنان التروس *
*- **علي وجه الترس وفي اتجاه القطر *
*- **علي الاوجه الداخلية لجسم المضخة (سطح المضخة من الداخل)*


*- **بعض أعطال مضخة الزيت وتشخيصها : *
*1- **تآكل أو كسر في مضخة الزيت *
*2- **عدم صحة تعشيق ترس مضخة الزيت مع الترس الوسيط (صوت طنين)*
*3- **زيادة خلوص العمود في جسم المضخة (تحدث ذبذبة) *
*4- **لعب في نهاية عمود ادارة المضخة (ذبذبة)*
*5- **عدم تثبيت مضخة الزيت (طرق ثقيل)*
*6- **كسر أو تآكل في تروس مضخة الزيت (أصوات طنين)*
*7- **طرق هيدروليكي في مضخة الزيت (دق يشبه دق الكرسي الرئيسي ويتغير مع سرعة المحرك) *


----------



## KAMBAAL (4 يونيو 2011)

اسباب تعطل طلمبة الزيت سببها الرئسي هو اتساخ الزيت اونقص كميه الزيت اوزيادة كمية الزيت اكثر من الازم


----------



## hishis (21 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

